# Is every bit a part of...



## Poncho-Wordsmith

Here is the context:
"It’s because diplomatic jihad is every bit a part of the greater jihad."

My translation: Es porque el yihad diplomatico es de igual manera parte del yihad en su totalidad"

¿Que les parece?


----------



## tomy21

Yo lo traducíria: Es porque la jihad diplomatica es cada pequeña parte de una jihad mayor.

De todas meneras espera a un nativo.


----------



## Poncho-Wordsmith

Gracias tomy21 ,

Aunque se me ocurre esta tambien:

"Es porque el yihad diplomatico es en sí, una parte del yihad en su conjunto." o "Es porque el Yihad diplomatico es solo un componente más del yihad en su totalidad."


----------



## Andoush

Mi sugerencia: "Es porque la yihad diplomática forma parte integrante de la yihad global".
*
yihad**.*
*1. **f.* Guerra santa de los musulmanes.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


_Edit: no se olviden de colocar la tilde __en "diplomático/a"_.
_


----------



## Moritzchen

... es toda una parte...


----------



## Poncho-Wordsmith

Excellent Andoush! Thanks!


----------



## tomy21

every bit part of ¿lo traducis como cada pequeña parte o es toda una parte?


----------



## Andoush

Fíjate, Tomy, aquí en el punto 5. (Quise "copiar y pegar" la definición pero no me sale: lo siento).


----------



## tomy21

Ok muchas gracias Andoush!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Definitely not "cada pequeña parte." But what's wrong with "toda una parte"?


----------



## swift

_Es porque la yihad diplomática es toda una parte de la yihad global._

No sé, no me suena tan idiomático —insisto en el "no me suena"— pero quizás funcione. Aun así, me quedaría con algo como: *es porque la yihad diplomática forma parte por completo de la yihad global*.

Esperemos más comentarios.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo sugiero siguiendo esta idea del diccionario panhispánico de dudas (sobre el* todo*):
*3.* Antepuesto a un sustantivo precedido de _un, una,_ tiene a menudo valor ponderativo e indica que lo designado por el sustantivo posee en grado sumo las cualidades ideales que culturalmente se le atribuyen. Cuando antecede a un nombre en singular, _todo_ debe concordar con este en género y número:_ «Es todo un caballero»_ (Romero _Vodevil_ [Esp. 1979]); _«Era toda una mujer»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 30.9.95).


----------



## swift

Es curioso pero yo entiendo *'every bit'* como algo que tiene _toda la pinta de_, no necesariamente con sentido meliorativo.


----------



## grubble

"every bit" is a fixed phrase and has many threads in the WR dictionary   http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=every bit

....................................*...**(every bit)*
"It’s because diplomatic jihad is a part of the greater jihad."
...............|
...............|
...............V
"It’s because diplomatic jihad is* (every bit) *a part of the greater jihad."
...............|
...............|
...............V
"It’s because* every bit *of diplomatic jihad is a part of the greater jihad."
...............|
...............|
...............V
"It’s because *the whole* of diplomatic jihad is a part of the greater jihad."


----------



## Moritzchen

Every bit: en todos sus aspectos, completamente.
Hay un par de hilos:every bit, Every bit
Y del Webster's 


*every bit* 
Function: _adverb_
*:* in every way *: QUITE* <the end was _every bit _as good as the 
beginning -- Rumer Godden>


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Every bit: en todos sus aspectos, completamente.


Totally!


----------



## swift

De ahí que yo sugiriera *'por completo**'*.


----------



## Andoush

¿No les gusta "formar parte integrante"?


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo que pasa con integrante o integral es que no es esencial. Simplemente forma parte de un todo.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Every bit a part" also has the meaning of "undeniably a part," "indisputably a part." But I don't think it means "an essential part."


----------



## Moritzchen

You're probably right.
See, the way I'm reading the OP, I understand that the diplomatic aspect is just a manifestation of the Greater Jihad.


----------



## swift

Hmm. Curioso que lo entiendas así, Moritzchen. Como yo lo veo, y que confirme nuestra querida K., _every bit a part of_ más bien transmite la idea de que cada aspecto de la yihad, pedacito por pedacito, forma parte de la yihad más grande o global.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it doesn't mean "cada aspecto." It means "completely a part," "an inseparable part." "Every bit" refers to all of diplomatic jihad, not to jihad as a whole.


----------



## swift

Me expresé mal. Quise decir que cada aspecto como un todo forma parte de algo más grande. Cada aspecto como parte de una totalidad forma parte de otro todo más grande. O algo así. Lo importante es que mi propuesta, a saber, "por completo" sigue en pie.


----------



## Poncho-Wordsmith

Por completo es lo que utilicé. You hit it on the nail *Swift*...

Pero despues de leer la intervencion de *K-in-sc*, me gustó aun más *una parte inseparable* dentro de ese contexto.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Moritzchen

El_ every bit _sigue siendo "toda una parte".


----------



## swift

El problema que le veo a 'toda una parte', estimado Moritzchen, es que si bien tiene un valor ponderativo, también parece transmitir algún grado de "positivo" (como en toda una dama, todo un abogado, todo un hombre, toda una enfermera...). Es como cuando un profesor de lingüística te dice que "la enunciación es toda una parte" de la lingüística (como toda una rama, una gran rama): en efecto está considerando la enunciación como un todo, pero además añade cierto aspecto meliorativo que no veo yo en "every bit". De nueva cuenta, ésta es mi percepción de ese giro inglés. Escuchemos otras opiniones.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Toda una dama" = "every bit/inch a lady" 
As I said before, "is every bit a ..." does not mean "constitutes part of a larger whole."


----------



## swift

Concuerdo en que 'every bit a lady' (como tú ) traduce bien 'toda una dama', y viceversa. Pero "toda una parte" tiene en español el sentido de algo que se debe considerar de forma separada. ¿Tiene también ese sentido en inglés 'every bit a part'?

Leo sus respuestas a mi pregunta y me despido de este hilo que debe descansar de mí.


----------



## Moritzchen

Ye, it acts as an intensifier.


----------



## k-in-sc

That intensifier is what "parte integrante" seems to me to lack. But I'm not a native (or a lady )


----------

